# Possible way to unlock iphone on for rogers



## samt14

*Possible way to unlock iphone for rogers*

Hey guys,

As you all may know, over at Main Page - The iPhone Dev Wiki they have created a hack called iASign which allows the iPhone to work with any ATT SIM card. The way this works is every sim associated with ATT has a signed code which is the same to work on the ATT network. Now this hack allows even virtual carriers to work with iPhone. 

Now, a few years back Rogers used ATT as their backbone, and hence I believe used their same signed code. I still have a SIM card that says Rogers ATT on it and it works in any cell phone, so i'm assuming whatever that signed code was it is still the same. I don't have an iphone to try it out, but for anyone who has an iphone, try the iASign hack and if you have an old sim that says Rogers ATT on it, try that chip, I believe it may work. Make sure it's the older SIM cards that specifically say ATT on it.


----------



## HowEver

Read a few threads down. Tried and failed.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/53925-iphone-please-someone-try.html

Rogers never "used" AT&T's anything. They had a part-ownership arrangement. It had nothing to do with the wireless system, nor with their SIM cards.

Oh, and welcome to ehMac and the growing iPhone non-working hack subforum btw.


----------



## gmark2000

Rogers shared with the failed TDMA technology that was phased out for GSM.


----------



## HowEver

My first cells were with Rogers when it was Rogers-Cantel (predating AT&T). They were TDMA phones by Nokia and Ericsson, and included all the network services. GSM was light years ahead in terms of features and signal penetration (now you can often use your cell a few floors underground or in the middle of dense concrete/steel buildings), and in terms of changing handsets whenever you like.


----------



## samyasin

*Rogers AT&T SIM*

I have an iphone, and a Mac, but don't have an older rogers SIM to try the dev wiki hack with! To the person with the older SIM care to share and tell the news if it works?


----------



## guye

*Tried itwith older SIM*

Hey Guy's I did try iActivator with a Rogers ATT branded SIM and unfortunately had no success I will keep you posted if any solution will

Guy


----------



## dona83

I'll put this in a very blunt way. If it was easy, a lot of us would have iPhones right now.


----------



## oscarspark

*iphone working in Canada*

Yup, it works.
I used the unlock instructions on iunlocker and now have an iphone that works with Rogers.
iPhone Hardware Unlock Instructions » Unlock iPhone, How to Unlock iPhone, Instructions, Hacks
Data, voice. It ALL works well!


----------



## dona83

HowEver said:


> GSM was light years ahead in terms of features and signal penetration (now you can often use your cell a few floors underground or in the middle of dense concrete/steel buildings), and in terms of changing handsets whenever you like.


It's weird but until earlier this year, none of my GSM phones have ever worked at Granville Station which is 40 metres underground. Only my TDMA Nokia 3360 ever worked down there. They've since put signal repeaters down there.


----------



## bryonbrock

*PwnageTool 2.0 for iPhone 3G is Out*

The latest iPhone Dev Team release is out: PwnageTool 2.0 Download


----------

